# Does your club charges fees??



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Does your club have fees and if so what are they used for?


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Membership fees and collecting them is usually a sore point with most clubs. There needs to be a reason to ask for fees and if there isn't one, most won't pay. Regards, Dennis.


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

I am not formally a member of any g-scale clubs, however the 7.5" gauge club does charge membership dues.

They use these dues for operation costs, as well as new track/buildings/trains.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

My local club occasionally asks for dues to cover the cost of mailings (now rare as most of us have email). The dues also help determine how "serious" someone is about becoming a member. Dues are frequently waived when the yearly expenses have been low. I know that my local large scale club is a bargain compared to the local HO club. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

I belong to the tca, train collectors association. Both locally and national. $10.00 local and $35.00 national. Belonging allows me the ability to get in the two tca York shows yearly and the local shows in Florida. I get news letters from both and my dues help support the national toy train museum in strasburg pa.


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Our club has annual dues. For new members, we use this to buy their nametags. We reimburse meeting hosts for snacks. We also reimburse members fuel for hauling the club trailer to shows. 

Michael


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

A $20/yr per family fee takes care of reimbursing the host member for each month's potluck open house, mailed color hard copies of the newsletter for those who still don't have/like e-mail, web site hosting fees, name tags, library acquisitions, TrainLi rail bender, and such. Also, members who pay their dues in November of the prior year receive a free yearly calender (as incentive) which takes most of that $20 itself and other people may buy them at a substantially reduced rate, well below club cost.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Daniel,

I don't belong to a "G" scale club, but I do have a membership to a live steam organization. Los Angeles Live Steamers. Have been a member for over 31 years. The fees are $100/year for a resident member(within 60 mile radius of the club in Griffith Park), $30/year for non-resident(over 60 mile radius), $20/year for Junior member and $20/year for a Low Income member(Board approval).


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

A guy named Guido comes around and basically takes your wallet and hands it back to you. 

I don't ask any questions, he's a big guy. 

Greg 

(actually I do belong, I do pay dues, and I rarely participate, just no time)


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

The "local" club I am not a memeber of. To date I've made one meeting and 2 open houses and been presetn long enough at 2 shows they set up at to see the layout and only got to talk to them once at one show. I'd still join but that does not meet the minimum requirements of participation for them. Annual dues cover some expenses similar to what was stated here earlier about reimbursing expenses for travel of club inventory and refreshments etc.& I felt when I looked at them they were not un-reasonable. I'd still join if they would have me but at this point I'm much younger than most of them and work full time with a young family AND live about an hours drive away and that throws all sorts of monkey wrenches in the works for them as it limits my potential particiaption. 

Chas


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Posted By wchasr on 12 Dec 2011 02:27 PM 
The "local" club I am not a memeber of. To date I've made one meeting and 2 open houses and been presetn long enough at 2 shows they set up at to see the layout and only got to talk to them once at one show. I'd still join but that does not meet the minimum requirements of participation for them. Annual dues cover some expenses similar to what was stated here earlier about reimbursing expenses for travel of club inventory and refreshments etc.& I felt when I looked at them they were not un-reasonable. I'd still join if they would have me but at this point I'm much younger than most of them and work full time with a young family AND live about an hours drive away and that throws all sorts of monkey wrenches in the works for them as it limits my potential particiaption. 

Chas 


I can't imagine a club having "minimum participation requirements." I know our club is happy for every member we can get. In this hobby, in my experience, an hour's drive is nothing. Layouts are few and far between. Some of our members have to drive two hours to get to many of our meetings. There are other clubs where people drive half-way across the state to go to a meeting. I can also tell you from experience, that at a show you have to be proactive in talking to the members, and most will be happy to talk all you want. If you just stand there with the rest of the public, you may or may not get talked to. IMHO, any club who has any limits or demands on membership is doomed for failure. 

Michael


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

I think it depends on what kind of a club you like. 
We have a small group of around 15 or so, that most of the time about once a month try to hold a train run and BBQ pot luck, and if someone wants to to run more often its here to run.. Some donate track and stuff to make the layout better but no dues.... 
We now have around 600 ft of track and lots for things to do on it for Batt. power and Track power. 
We tried to include the wives & their friends to our train runs and we have more fun that way in our get-togethers. 
We try to have every one run their trains. We have lots of rolling stock and Eng. if they didn't bring any thing to run.. 
So guess it again depends on what kind of a club you like or belong to.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

We have yearly dues which are payable by the first of the year. Once the grace period expires, they no longer get access to the web site which is our newsletter with an events schedule.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Our $20.00 annual dues cover publishing and distributing the monthly newsletter. buying track, power suppliies, materials for our portable display, purchasing equipment and media which are available for club member use, buying some of the big ticket items for the annual picnic/potluck, etc. There is no minimum participation requirement, but we sure do encourage volunteers at our periodic public displays!


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

We have dues, $1.00 a month, or $12.00 a year for the whole family. When we set up at train shows we charge. It all volunteer for taking the layout to shows, and having a meeting. Who ever has the meeting provides lunch, but they do not have to. 
We use the money for the club layout.


----------



## Chip (Feb 11, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

The Bay Area Garden Railway Club membership is $35 per year.
We provide a website with event info, pictures, videos, online payment services, newsletter (bagrs.org)

We did not create it, we use a website service from a company focusing on non-profits. 

We offer clinics and open garden railways throughout the year.
We have a live steam group we support for outreach with a trailer and its maintenance.
We have a "garden railroad on a trailer" experiment for outreach as well. 

We mail a postcard to arrive a few days before events.
We provide new members with a badge. Two-color engraved!
We charge $20 for our annual meeting with a featured speaker, swap meet, clinics, and free breakfast and lunch. 


Chip Treasurer


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

I've always found it odd if you're willing to pay dues but not be an active (or not overly active) member what is wrong with that ?! The last I heard the regional yrly fee is $20cdn 

Personally, I was a member of the regional G-gauge club within a month of finally jumping on board with MR ..straight into GR ! I was a very active member for two yrs till 'politics' came up which reminded me of the corp. crap I was exposed to for 19yrs., so I did not renew. And even received a thank you letter from the club for some initiative(s) I had done {looks good on the resume LOL }.

Since then I still do promote our hobby just as much 'outside-the-box' ! Over the last 11 yrs since I went 'independent' I still chat with peoples who maybe interested in GR but I always recommend they become a member of the regional club, so they 'network' with a large variety of like-minded individuals vs just one or 

two ! 

imho, 

doug c 




"G-gauge my not RULE, But it GROWS on YA !! " djc'99


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

The Sacramento Valley Garden Railway Society has annual dues of $25 per year after the first year of $35 (name badges). The dues covers the cost of our web site, newsletter, and "incentives" for having a meeting. It also covers the costs associated with moving our Modular RR from place to place. Lastly, the dues cover the "free" annual picnic and bbq.


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

I am treasurer of the Georgia Garden Railroad Society so I can break it down pretty well for ya. 
The GGRS charges $25 a year for a family/individual membership. 
Our operating costs include maintaining our show layout, taking it to shows, etc. We have a trailer that the trailer is towed in. 
Whoever tows the trailer gets reimbursed per mile. We also have to pay for tag, tires and maintenance on the trailer. 
We have monthly meetings at members layouts. The host receives $100 to provide the main dish for the group, while 
those attending bring a side dish to share. We also operate a website www.ggrs.info 
We are currently in the process of upgrading our show layout to the Aristo Revolution. 
The club owns several locomotives and cars that go with the layout. We are also in the process 
of putting together a 2nd layout that will be more portable than the show layout. 
We have an annual banquet around the holidays. The club provides the main dish and members bring a side. 
Hope this helps! 
Chris


----------



## curlyp (Sep 4, 2009)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

California Central Coast Garden Railroad Society has dues of $10 a year. Pays for web site, door prizes at christmas show. @import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

My club does, and the money helps pay for the club's modular layout, among other things.


----------



## Jonnychuffchuff (Dec 24, 2010)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

Our Backyard Railroaders club charges $30.00 per year/family membership. That's about ten couples. We have monthly round robin meetings; in the summer they're open houses. We eat well, and compensate the cooks. There's money in the bank, and we're considering what to do with it, possibly bus rental for a group day trip this summer or next year. AFAIC it better be steam! ;-) 

Our Association, COGRA, (Central Ontario Garden Railroad Association), charges $40.00 per year/family. About 80 families. We hold one annual general meeting, and a series of open houses in the summer, each host providing the yummies. We set up a large display at various venues round the Golden Horseshoe - the Lake Ontario shoreline. In the past our money has gone mostly towards our display layout, now it's spent only on printing and postage of our newsletter 4 times a year. I'd vote for going digital with the newsletter but the editor doesn't want this. We'll remain printed matter until a change of the guard, and nobody else seems to want the job! Anyway, we have money in the bank, so next year will be dues free for all present members. ;-)


----------



## Jim Shutt (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

The San Antonio Garden Railroad Engineers Society charges $25 a year per family to cover expenses for shows, landscaping , and supplies and repairs. This, plus donations at our public layout, dosen't come close to covering our annual expenses but we periodically recieve support for our capitol projects from the Texas Transportation Museum, of which we are an operating division. Our members also must annually join the museum, who's dues are $35.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

*RE: Does yoiur club charges fees??*

The Rocky Mountain G Scalers charge an annual $20.00/year per family (prorated monthly fee when joining). Funds are used to pay for the costs of the annual picnic held at a members house and Christmas Party. 

Jerry


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

The local clubs here in town are mostly HO or open to whatever, but the open club has attendance requirements, you have to host the group every other year ect. The politics have gotten out of hand in that club, so I nolonger am a member. The other HO club with a fixed HO layout is down to just a couple members, so its not worth the $15 a month dues(covers the heat/AC bills). There is what appears to be a decent large scale club, looks to be mostly Indianapolis based(about a 45min drive from my place) that my wife and I plan to join soon. I dont care for clubs that worry more about rules and dues than running trains and having fun! Mike


----------



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

Our club the Pocono Mt garden RR society has no fees or obligations. It is open to everyone at no cost and all politics are left at home. I was always against paying fees for membership, unless the club owned or rented space for their layout. We meet once a month at each others house and run trains. We also have a modular layout and trailer to store it in for shows. The money for it came from donations and club members. If a member did not want to put money towards it that was ok, no hard feelings. Im not into the modular thing so i dont normaly man a post at it. I rather look at the other train displays and chat. We do have members that enjoy the modular and will stand post at every show. Again no one cares because we respect each others views. I do host club meets at my house while others dont. When we meet at someones house everyone will bring food. We have a good following for only being around for a few years. Everyone really enjoys the club because it is very layed back.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

I am trying to start a large scale club around the Kokomo IN area, sort of shooting for a cordial group of friends that like to meet up a once a month(or more) and just run trains or help each other on thier layouts. Indoor or outdoor layouts welcome. The idea being no dues, meetings set up thru email or txt messaging. There is enough information online to dispense with a newsletter or any formal type club communication. The other gentleman into G scale localy that I know of does this with some of his HO scale buddies every Tuesday. Now granted they are all retired or self employed, so that allows the weekday meeting time. I am thinking a Saturday or Sunday meeting time. Can be day time or evenings since it does get quite hot and humid in Indiana in the summer. I personaly have never cared for clubs with lots of rules, dues, requirements to be a member that all really take away from the enjoyment. Sadly many clubs have gotten this way, and usualy tend to have an inner circle that excludes other members to some extent. There is enough stress in life, trains is my way of trying to escape that. Cheers Mike T


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

As a past president of a car club with over 200 members, having members that pay their dues and you never see them again does not help the club if you have activities that need member participation. We raised money for the Russell Home for Atypical Children and to cover the cost of a monthly news letter, club shirts etc. With over 200 members, we were hard pressed to get 20 members to help do High School Home Coming parades which provided a large part of the money we made during the year. So if your train club has plans of having a club owned modular layout or even a permanent layout, then you need people that will help. Having 200 members with only 5 members wanting to help will get you no where. For this reason, I understand why some clubs require a certain amount of participation from their members. To me, I'd rather be involved in a club of 20 friends that all participate than a club of 200 with only 20 members participating. 

Now, if you're wanting to start a club where the members have weekly or monthly runs at each others layouts, you have to consider members that have trains but no layout. As long as the members with the layouts are understanding that not everyone that loves trains are able to have their own layout, then by all means, you need to allow members with only trains.


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

The Minnesota Garden Railway Society (MGRS) charges $15 per year for membership, but if you have a Garden Layout and host an Open House, your membership fees are waived for two years. Most of our club members host Open Houses at least once every two years to maintain their membership free of charge. All of our Open Houses are free.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

The local Prescott club dues are $24.00 a year..

We have a monthly meeting, an annual "Beat the Heat" Swap Meet in August, a Christmas Run at the Prescott Resort the first Saturday every December in conjunction with the Court House Christmas Tree lighting and parade, a summer picnic and a Christmas party.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

About the same cost here in San Diego. I wish the club was more active with operating sessions, not just once a month meetings at a house. 

Greg


----------



## DoctorZ (Jul 26, 2013)

Our Club's Open Houses are pretty much every weekend, with a different member each time. Already this year there has been an open house every Saturday since the beginning of May, and we're booked up through the end of October! We have only one weekend still open and that's Labor Day Weekend.


----------

